# JKD Techniques: Ted Wong Shows You How to Fix 14 Mistakes



## Xue Sheng (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeet Kune Do Techniques: Ted Wong Shows You How to Fix 14 Mistakes



> we talked with Ted Wong, the man many claim was Bruce Lees No. 1 disciple. In 2006, Ted Wong was inducted into the Black Belt Hall of Fame as Man of the Year for his ongoing efforts to propagate JKD around the world. Who better to turn to for advice on fixing the mistakes students make in their jeet kune do techniques?


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 1, 2012)

Interesting article, thank you for posting it.  I found it interesting that Mr. Wong pointed out that JKD punching is not WC punching in all cases and that JKD shouldn't be taught with the WC structure.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2012)

...though opinions certainly vary on that (though I agree with him).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2012)

And those opinions vary in those trained by Lee. 

I do not have enough JKD to have any real say either way all I do know it the little bit of Jun Fan I was shown was similar (similar not the same) as Wing Chun and what the teacher required all his students to learn before they went to JKD.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Nov 6, 2012)

Definitely. The best description for the JKD punching that I've personally come across is "Modified Wing Chun".


----------

